# It's CHAT TODAY (Thursday), can you come?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Just a reminder for everyone (well okay, a reminder for ME mainly!) that it's our scheduled chat TODAY, Thursday at 2p.m EST. Hope you can be there


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Awe shucks!! Couldn't make it again. It seems like it's always "errand day" on Thursday's, but I'm going to keep trying.Karen


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I;d love to "sit in" but I work. Are there any nite chats (hope, hope)...


----------



## Dylan (Mar 20, 2002)

I cannot get into the chat... Says something like my IP is banned from the forums and I cant post or use chat lol. Im posting right now. What's the deal??? hmmmm.. Well Im brand new so this has to be a error of some sorts. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Sorry Susan,I can never get in on a Thursday, its hubby's day off and I can't get the computer until late at night.Lori


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Susan,Actually, an evening would work better for me, too. With the housecleaning jobs I've got, most of the time I don't get back home until 2 p.m. (central time) or later. And beginning this summer, I will be back to a cleaning job that is a 10 to 12 hour job on Thursday ---so that would eliminate me also.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, I hope that you were chatting up a storm yesterday. Sorry I wasn't able to make it. I had company most of the day. I hope to make it one day.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Bumping up to remind everybody, *today *- Thursday the 23 May at 2 p.m EST - is our chat time for Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Follow the link from the top left of this page. Use your bulletin board username and password. If you can't log in, then go to this page for help: http://www.digichat.com/javaVirtMachine.html Hope to see you there..?


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Susan, I would love to join your chat as fibro is a family thing for us. However, Thursday afternoons don't work for me. I already have them scheduled. Evenings are usually good though.Could we possibly have two chats? The regular one and one in the evening?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

*Another reminder that it is our scheduled Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome chat today - Thursday the 30th - at 2 p.m EST.* To join the chat, click on the 'chat' icon at the top left of the page and use your BB username and password. If you can't log in, go to this page for help: http://www.digichat.com/javaVirtMachine.html There have been several names new to me appearing on the forum recently, and it would be nice to meet those people and catch up with some longer-term members too. Hope to see you all there. Hi Sunny. I'm sorry Thursday afternoons aren't free for you to chat. The chat time was fairly recently rescheduled to an afternoon time because those that answered my thread about changing the chat time felt that would be better for them. I'm reluctant to change the chat time again, so perhaps your idea of having two chat times would be good. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## htyson (May 23, 2002)

Hi SusanI'd love to join the chat...I know that I'm being a trifle dim, but what time would that be BST??!!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello Hev, that would be 7 p.m over here in Blighty. See you there if you can make it!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

A bump as a reminder that it is our scheduled Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome chat today - Thursday the 6th June - at 2 p.m EST. To join the chat, click on the 'chat' icon at the top left of the page and use your BB username and password. If you can't log in, go to this page for help: http://www.digichat.com/javaVirtMachine.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd come if I could, Susan..... but I always have either choir or dance rehearsals on Wednesday and Thursday evenings. Doesn't leave much time or energy for chat.But while I'm here... I just want to tell you how fortunate I think we are here to have someone as knowledgable as you moderating this board.I don't often post on this link.... mostly because I don't like to complain... but recently my symptoms have been overwhelming me. It's good news to know that some eyes are being openend and some ideas are being awakened.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bump


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Susan,I havenï¿½t been able to chat because I canï¿½t use the chat program. I can get in if i use an older version of my OS but the keyboard setting doesnï¿½t work properly. /Mio


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Mio, what OS are you using?A bump as a reminder that it is our scheduled Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome chat today - Thursday the 11th July - at 2 p.m EST. To join the chat, click on the 'chat' icon at the top left of the page and use your BB username and password. If you can't log in, go to this page for help: http://www.digichat.com/javaVirtMachine.html Sorry I haven't been able to come to chat for ages. I'll try and be there tonight if I'm still vertical at that time!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Susan,Looks like I'l be coming to join your chat from now on







as I'm totally new to this diagnosis so I need all the help I can get!







Clair


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Bump for today's chat. See you all there (I'll try and make it this week).


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

So sorry I did not make it, I guess I am confussed by the different time zone.







I am in central time. Drats. I will try next week.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Angie, I think central time is one hour ahead of eastern time. So it would be at 3 p.m your time.Here's a map of the time zones: http://www.worldtimezone.com/


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I found the chat room, but I can't figure out how to post. Help?For Central time, chat is at 1 p.m.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Fesity, you type in the rectangular white box at the bottom, then either type 'enter' or click 'send'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

Susan... for those of us who work full time... are there ever any chats conducted in the evenings or on weekends?Regards, Evie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Evie, you can find that information here, at the chat schedule: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/chat.html (scroll down the page).


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Thank you, Susan.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Bump again for Today's chat. Don't think I'll be able to make it (again), but I hope some others will.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bump for today's chat


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bumpity bump


----------



## badger1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Can you give me times for uk. Tried logging on but nothing happened.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Another reminder that it is our scheduled *Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome chat today - Thursday - at 2 p.m EST. *To join the chat, click on the 'chat' icon at the top left of the page and use your BB username and password. If you can't log in, go to this page for help: http://www.digichat.com/javaVirtMachine.html Badger, it's at 7 p.m UK time. You sometimes have to wait a while for the chat page to load.


----------

